# The Donk's Daddy!



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't think it is any secret that The Donk is our #1 selling saltwater action across the country. This is in large part to all of our friends here at 2cool!

Coming in at 6'7, The Donk is a Medium-Light blank with a very fast taper. We believe this is the finest rod available for most smaller, finesse inshore applications like tails and smaller topwaters.

We have been repeatedly asked, though, for something a little beefier that is similar to the action of The Donk but capable of working larger baits like Corkies or Super Spooks. You asked and we answered!

At 6'9, this new rod has a bit more length to help extend your casting distance. The blank is a Medium power but the fast taper closely resembles that of The Donk. This rod is a powerhouse and designed to manhandle big baits and big fish!

In the shop, we refer to this rod as the 69MediumFast. Boring! I'm counting on our 2cool buddies to come up with an appropriate name for this awesome new stick and help propel it to the level of success we've had with The Donk.

Let's hear your suggestions and if we use a name recommended on this thread, I will send you one of these killer rods along with some other cool CastAway swag.

This has to be one of the most creative group of anglers on the interwebs. Can't wait to hear what you come up with!!


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

"Dog Walker" or "DonKey"


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

"Diversified"


----------



## jcdc_tx (May 14, 2013)

Fast 69 hehe


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Super Donk?


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

Daddy donk 
Papa donk
Donk Plus


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Padre Donk
Donk Padre
RiDonkulous

DONKe Schoen


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Donking...not to be confused with Don King

Donk XX

King Donk

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## spanky123 (Oct 29, 2007)

The 69er 
the Beast


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Big donk
Top donk


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Big Donk! I use a Skeleton Donk myself and they're outstanding rods. I like that they're lightweight and tough as nails...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Ba donk a donk


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

The "S-Donk". (S standing for stronger)


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

SR. Donk
Donk SS (super strong)
Donk HD


----------



## Basscat76 (Aug 19, 2009)

"Donkey KONG"


----------



## Basscat76 (Aug 19, 2009)

Whose your Daddy


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Grande Donk
Donk Grande

GranDonk
GranDonke


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Donk Digler


----------



## speck14 (Jun 18, 2013)

Daddy DONK special


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Donk of the Bay


----------



## PEEWEE (Jun 4, 2013)

The ripper (as in ripping lips)


----------



## speck14 (Jun 18, 2013)

"DD special" "Daddy DONK SPECIAL"


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

How about "The Key".

Lots of marketing possibilities. 
It's the "Key" to catching big fish. Since it's part of the skeleton line it's the Skeleton Key, 

Then later on you can come out with a 7' heavy and call it the Donk-Key.


----------



## chadbr (Aug 19, 2013)

Hog Donk or Donk Hog


Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dad+2kids (Jul 31, 2011)

Pro-donk
Power donk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Or donk meister


----------



## JonahT (Aug 15, 2012)

The Daddy Donk 69

The Donk Sr. 69


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

hhmmm Skeleton, right? well how bout "The Bone Melter 6900"


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

pappa donk!:brew2:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

skuff daddy said:


> hhmmm skeleton, right? Well how bout "the bone melter 6900"


 how bout skele-donk


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Donk Daddy
Donk Daddy 6-9
Top Donk
*DONK*ey- Donkeys look like a little ol animal, nothing special, but really they are strong as hell and never give up, They can be mean as hell also. Fits very well i think

i know the words have been used but i like them in a different order, Has alot more ring to it when its donk before the daddy.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Kathunk!


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

donk slayer


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*rod*

I've got it!!! "SHOWTIME"!!!


----------



## Rusty Angler (Jun 18, 2013)

The Yank'en Donk


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

Big stick Daddy


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Ding Donk !!


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

The Kong
Houdini
El Jefe 
Wall Hog


----------



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

The Mule


----------



## Dad+2kids (Jul 31, 2011)

Slam-donk


----------



## Dad+2kids (Jul 31, 2011)

Texas slam-donk


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

Master donk

donk slammer


----------



## salty_caveman (Dec 5, 2012)

The Crank 

The Duster 

Top Dawg


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

Mule


----------



## markhoutx (May 26, 2006)

The Magnum
Mega Donk


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Skelator


----------



## markhoutx (May 26, 2006)

X-Treme
X-Treme Donk

Donk X-Treme


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

King Donk!!


----------



## Cobrah (Jul 21, 2012)

Wizard staff


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Donk Time


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Fonky Donk
Duper Donk
My Big Donk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Donk dis'


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

keep it simple and professional...... "super donk"


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

What is the price on them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## Deuce (Jan 26, 2011)

Buster
Hoss
Boss
Bully
Bull
Money

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

The Bully or just "Bully" 
Coastal Winch or inshore winch
Brute Force 
Cross-Bones ( Pirate themed )


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*THE TOAD*
or
THE LIP RIPPER
or
THE TEXAN


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

DonkXL


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Donking...not to be confused with Don King
> 
> Donk XX
> 
> ...


hilarious..


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Donkulater
Donkinstein


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

Call it the Daddy Donk and then build a SH or UH for big reds and jacks and call it the Grand Daddy Donk.


----------



## Chicken Legs (Sep 5, 2013)

The Magnum Donk
The Donk XL


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Donkinator


----------



## hernandezjd (Jun 17, 2010)

"Donky Kong"

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Sounds like a great tower rod. We as tower fisherman have been known to sling 10 lb redfish and many 25-30" trout in the boat with our rods of choice. Lets call it the "donk slinger". My other choice is "sir donksalot".


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

*Names*

Walk-a-Donk
Walk the Donk
Doink!


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

The Alpha Donk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

Bones
Big Bone


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

The "Tits"


----------



## cvas828 (Jan 29, 2013)

The Stick
Donk+
The Freak
The PigSticker
The Brute
The Hooker
The George BushÂ 
The BoneCollector
The Badonk


Or make a whole series out of it.
Castaway Rods presents....from the Skelton series.
The 69Femur
The 72Axis and
The 75T-Bone

Â


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

cvas828 said:


> Or make a whole series out of it.
> Castaway Rods presents....from the Skelton series.
> The 69Femur
> The 72Axis and
> The 75T-Bone


Hey, that was humerus.

I like:
The Ripper
The One
ReDonkulous
BoneBreaker
The Rattler


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

The Big Bopper


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Brute
Bull
Ox


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Donkzilla


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

"Big Daddy" Donk
Mag Donk
Magnum Donk
The "Big Daddy" Donk


Adam- It has to be a great rod if it is better than the two Saltwater Fast Action rods that I got from you at the Fishing show. They are fantastic.


Thanks for the help and support this spring.

JimD


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

Big Daddy Donk
Grande Donk
D Donk
LeRoi (the King) Donk


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Rod-Donkulous


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Stronk =(Stronger Donk) (Stretched Donk)


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Gator gar said:


> Stronk =(Stronger Donk) (Stretched Donk)


"...well he aint just tooouugghhh, he'sss Stroonnnnk"

The Chevy of rods.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Rod Donkowski

Donk Rod Daddy

The Big Donkowski


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Megaladonk


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Donk Sr.

SeÃ±or Donk


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Boss Donk
Boss Donkin'


----------



## dannyb14 (Aug 21, 2013)

paymerick said:


> Padre Donk
> 
> RiDonkulous


yes!


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

Hogbuster


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Versa-Donk, Donk-Max, Max-Donk, Donk Versa-Max!


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Donk Heavy-Lite


----------



## plasticsnaks (Sep 22, 2009)

Brute Donk
Donk Brute
Double Donk
Big Donk
Devil Donk
Donk Sr. 
Senor Donk - senor in Spanish- "sir"


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

did someone say "Badonk-a-Donk" ?


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

DCAVA said:


> Ba donk a donk


dangit..nevermind.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

"the MASSTER"
"Ol Henry" (name of my friends old mule)
"Work Horse"


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

robolivar said:


> did someone say "badonk-a-donk" ?


The "donk" reminded me of an old song. Haha!!


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

dcava said:


> the "donk" reminded me of an old song. Haha!!


haha me too!


----------



## k12 (Feb 4, 2012)

Big Donk of The Bay.

The Donk 4x4

The Heavy Dawg Walkin Donk


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

flats charmer


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

This is awesome! Thanks to everyone that has posted so far. There's definitely some good options so far and MOST definitely some stuff that has everybody in the shop laughing!

Keep 'em coming! I'm pretty sure someone is going to be getting a killer new CastAway pretty soon...


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Donk Ultra, Donk Ultra-Max.........I WANT A DONK!!!!!! Went in the Castaway shop the other day on 105 at Lake Conroe and was checking them out, they are the BOMB! And PJ is sweet also!


----------



## Fishinista (Jan 24, 2011)

Donk and a half, donk+1/2


----------



## t bone (Jul 30, 2010)

Castanator MF MF stands for Medium Fast , 69er MF, MF 69er ,Chunker Donk ,Chunker Donk MF


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Donk Ultra-Black or Donk Black-Ultra, You have not experianced the performance of the Donk until you've had P.J. show you the sensetivity test in their showroom, she will set the hook in ya for sure Lol!!! And thanks for all the goodies P.J.!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Donk II


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Donk+


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

MOAD "mother of all donks"


----------



## doby1969 (Jul 21, 2013)

Mr Donk
The donkster
Donk Sr.


----------



## doby1969 (Jul 21, 2013)

The donkster 
mr. Donk 
Donk Sr.


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

Skeledonk!


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

The Texas Jackass


The snag master


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry guys...
Ninja Donk
InfiniDonk
Pack Mule
Supra Donk
Aqua Donk
LiquiDonk
Donk Quixote
Double Donk









http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

jared07 said:


> skeledonk!


 already came up with that one


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Castadonk!!


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

Sexy Nine ( 6'9 of pure sexyness) 


Bam !!!!! That just happened lol


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Donk Squared (with symbol

The Donk _Bloodlines_


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

:texasflag

Daddy donk!!! Enough said


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Big Boss Donk
El PatrÃ³n
Diablo Donk

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Basscat76 (Aug 19, 2009)

The one
The 1
Get'em Donk
Perfect
The perfect one
The right one
Donk Elite
The all around
Beast
" D "
CastaDonk
Cast a Donk
Donkin


----------



## Basscat76 (Aug 19, 2009)

The Donker


----------



## Basscat76 (Aug 19, 2009)

Supreme Donker
Cast This
Meat Hauler


----------



## Basscat76 (Aug 19, 2009)

Senior Donk
Big Daddy Donk
Big Daddy
Big
The Experience


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

****** Donkey

Clonk-A-Donk

Donk Sr.

Donk-A-Conch (like in conch shell)

Donk-A-Zonk

Conkey Donkey

The Donk Monk


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

The Patriarch

The Donk Patriarch


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Sasquatch


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Steam Donkey -

Donkegin-

Steam donkeys were also found to be useful for powering other machines such as pile drivers, slide-back loaders (also known as "slide-jammers", cranes which were used to load logs onto railroad cars and which moved along the flat-bed rail cars that were to be loaded[4]), and cherry-pickers (a sled-mounted crane used for loading, onto railroad cars, logs that a grading crew had cut down).
An auxiliary engine on a sailing craft (which _does_ propel the vessel) is still sometimes informally known as "the donk".

Seems fitting...

Redonkulous


----------



## SaltyBones (Mar 17, 2009)

SkeleCast
The Eagle


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

TX-Donk 

A Donk Big Enough for Texas


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Lets see.... It's a big donk so...

"BONK"


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Donk XL

The Rhino

The Ox 

Torque 

The Hoss

BDOC (Big Donk On Campus)


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

My Bonk is 2" longer than your Donk

This could get out of hand from here.....


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

thought he was gonna talk about a lure!


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

The "Da Donker" or "Sir Donk"


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Ba Donk a Donk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Donkey Skeleton 69

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Donkers

69 Donkers


----------



## bootmann (Aug 12, 2012)

Big D69


----------



## Ladynpink (Aug 20, 2013)

Jenny69, female donkey is called a Jenny, this is for all the ladies that fish!


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

The cottonmouth...it'll bite em' back!


----------



## jhua (May 13, 2011)

Mule. It carries the load.


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

"Corky and super spook special"

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

The Big Donkey:dance:


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

It would be cool if there were 3 rods in the series. Keeping with the "skeleton" and bones theme the perfect name for the series would be The Ossicles

The ossicles are the three smallest bones in the body but play a very big role. They provide mechanical action between your tympanic membrane (eardrum) and oval window on the cochlea to provide hearing.

The ossicles consist of the:
Malleus aka the hammer. Donk
Incus aka the anvil. "The new donk"
Stapes aka the stirrup. "The future donk"

A 3 rod series with different lengths and actions for various setups would be pretty sweet. 

Light action- smaller Artie's and tops
Medium action- corkys and bigger tops
Long and limber with backbone for those croaker soakers

Had to channel my inner audiologist.

Jared


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

The "Donk Quixote"


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

"Dunk"

"Plunk"

"Boss"


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

"Texas SlayEm"


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Stiff-E


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*name*

The " Walk-A-Donk"


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Papa donk


----------



## Cowboymatt (Aug 12, 2012)

You already have a donk how about the punisher or the stick um rod


----------



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

Badonka donk


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

"Thunder Struck"


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Cowboydonk


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Call it the "2cool stick" or the "2cool Donk"


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

ok this is the winner

CAST A 2 COOL DONK--OR ALL ONE WORD CASTA2COOLDONK


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

call it, The Mont.


----------



## mustanger (Apr 8, 2013)

Senoir Donk Kong Beast Mammoth Donk Stout


----------



## Roba1930 (Jun 25, 2013)

The Knod (Donk backwards)


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Donkey kong!

Donk-zilla

Donkalicious

Donk Sr.

Pops Donk

Pappy Donk

"The Pappy"

King Donk

Sir Donk Alot

Mr. Donk


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Donk Juan


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

PaPaDonk


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

*i got it!*

son-uva-DONK


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Donk Lite


----------



## SaltyBones (Mar 17, 2009)

I suggest one more. In honor of Chris Kyle, The Sniper.


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

BBR (Big Boy Rod)

The trophy tamer 

The skeledonk 

The Fat Bottom 

TS (Trophy Special)


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Aaaannndddd the winner issss????


----------



## RP459 (May 11, 2005)

"texas donk slinger"
"texas donk whip"


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

bragwell said:


> Aaaannndddd the winner issss????


I will assure you it is not me. Real unlucky with these contests thus far.


----------



## Dad+2kids (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe it's non of us - maybe we still haven't found the magic name yet.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Tbd- the big donk 
Btd- big Texas donk


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

donk deuce


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

The Duke


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

Femur


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

.5Donk
The Donkson


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Donk-elite


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

bwhahaha! 
somehow my brain clicked and told me to make up names for a smaller Donk. Not sure wth i was thinking. anyways disregard the last 3 posts ive made. i still like "Son-of-a-donk".


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

gator slayor
flats mallet
salt stick
The Beast
The Dozer
bar hopper


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Keep 'em coming! There are definitely some leaders in the clubhouse. 

We've all been traveling quite a bit over the last week or so for various shows and meetings. We will get together early next week, though, and commit to making a decision.

Thanks for everyone's involvement...this has definitely been fun!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Donkey-Kong
KONG-DONKEY


----------



## Deuce (Jan 26, 2011)

The Jock
Gottem
The Limit
DeeBo
The GOAT (greatest of all time)
Primo


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

the mule


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

"The Hoss"

"The Rig"

"The Bonk"


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Slaunch Donkey


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Well, how'd we do?


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Yea what's up w/that? I want my new tonkadonk!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

its thursday, yall come up with a decision yet? I need to get my new DONKey


----------



## gozag (Apr 3, 2013)

Slam Donk


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> call it, The Mont.


I win. :work:


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

swamp donkey


----------



## katypond (Jan 22, 2008)

DonkBone


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*Donks dady*

Its the "Paterfamilias" LOL


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

No winner? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Adam 
How about a runner up contest for all those who do not win? 

Guess the correct number or closest to it between 1- 1000 WITH/OUT going over wins a new rod as a "thankyou" for all those who offered a suggestion on this post for the new rod name. Seems that has always been a fun contest.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Part Timer said:


> No winner?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I imagine it's a tough decision what name to put on a product. Either that, or they're going back to see who suggested BaDonkADonk first


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

paymerick said:


> I imagine it's a tough decision what name to put on a product. Either that, or they're going back to see who suggested BaDonkADonk first


 yeah baby!!


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Longdonk.


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

Since its a 6'9 And for the perverted mind the "XXX"
Do the X's with bones


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

.44 Mag

D - 4th letter in alphabet
O - 15th
N - 14th
K - 11th

4+15+14+11= 44.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, who won? I need to know if i won a rod before i go buy another one. lol


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

Long Donk69 
Donk69 Strong & Long


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Fish bone


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Let me begin by saying that this had to be one of the most fun and amusing threads I have personally been involved with since joining this great site! Thank you to everyone for your input...whether it was in jest or serious, all of your replies were read and enjoyed by everyone that works here.

With that being said, though, we won't be using any of the names suggested on this thread _for this rod_. We have decided to go a different direction and call this rod Tops N' Tails in the Skeleton line and, eventually, the new Invicta series.

After a very long (and somewhat heated) deliberation, we decided this would be the proper course to take as we have some future plans for The Donk and it's expansion.

I said we were going to give away a rod, though, and still intend to do that. As a matter of fact, we're going to give away TWO! Standby while I come up with a way to randomly select two of the contributors to this thread and I will post the results after lunch.

Thanks again for everyone's participation! I'm sorry we didn't use any of the awesome names you guys came up with. Don't give up hope, though, The Donk is going to deliver plenty more offspring in the near future and I will come back to this thread for name ideas. Of course, the winner will be appropriately rewarded!


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Lunch what day? I keed, I keed. But we are anxiously awaiting the results of the drawing!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

dolch said:


> Lunch what day? I keed, I keed. But we are anxiously awaiting the results of the drawing!


Contest is over results were announced on another thread. You didnt win lol.

I just found the other thread too. So dnt feel bad. I ws thinking man....this guy takes a longgggg lunch. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skuff Daddy (Aug 22, 2009)

Where is the other threadd??


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=596089


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Part Timer said:


> I just found the other thread too. So dnt feel bad. I ws thinking man....this guy takes a longgggg lunch.


LOL...you guys are awesome! My bad for not posting the new thread on this one. If you haven't met me, though, I am a pretty big boy and I LOVE my lunch!!


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Well played.


----------

